
YC application print chrome extension - cyptus
https://github.com/cyptus/yc-tools
======
elmar
Great extension any plans for FireFox?

~~~
cyptus
thanks! not yet, but the simple javascript should be no problem to port into
an firefox extension. even a js statement you could copy and execute in your
browsers console would be possible (without extensions).

